

Show HN: Realtime Reddit, with Meteor - aba_sababa
http://reddit.meteor.com

======
benologist
All the comment links go to some entry on living the dream and the thumbnails
flicker terribly ~ Chrome on OS X.

~~~
aba_sababa
Fixed. I don't see any flicker on my Chrome OS X, odd.

------
russfrank
this is cool. Watching the comment counts rise is mesmerizing

------
untog
Well, at least I know that kn0thing has unread messages?

------
geoffschmidt
Wow! How does it work?

